# Can bettas watch tv?



## egov628 (Jun 24, 2016)

This might sound stupid but I feel like my betta fish can watch tv. He seems interested in watching tv when my dad turns on the news and he swims towards that direction. One time my brother came and blocked his view of the tv and he just swam to a different spot and still faced the direction of the tv. Like is he watching the tv? Or is he like "what is the bright shiny thing?" I don't know but it's really interesting... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Acheron watches TV, also watches you play video games and silently judges. 

They're probably just attracted to the shinny light and sound. But on the other hand, Acheron does have his favorite shows like Dexter, Spartacus and Heroes. Some shows he'll sit there and watch and others he won't. 

I also had an Angelfish that did the same, she enjoyed watching MASH.

We don't know everything that goes on in their minds, I do believe that they are smarter than people give them credit for.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

that's too funny. It reminds me of that dog who goes crazy when Young and Restless comes on. They definitely are more interested in "outside the tank" than a lot of fish.


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm pretty sure they're interested in the outside life and whatever is making lights and sounds as previously mentioned, but I wonder if they have a preferred sequence of lights and sounds or even voices that come out of the TV and they're interested. Since we're sharing TV and animal stories, I have this three-legged cat who, as soon as she hears a score from Transformers, she'd run into the room and hop into my lap and she would stay there until the credits started to roll. The Jack Dempseys (back when the TV was in "their" room) were only interested in the outside life if someone knelt in front of the tank (as that is were the fish cabinet is) and then if they stood up holding /anything/. They would go nuts because they thought they were being fed


----------



## dudestir127 (Jul 14, 2015)

I've started to wonder. My new betta seems to pay more attention to my TV when I'm watching Hawaii Five-0 or my DVD of Borat, but she doesn't seem to care when I put on the news or ESPN.


----------

